# BMW x3 2012



## Vanessa Parson (Dec 19, 2020)

My x3 died on us after driving around looking at Christmas lights. Luckily we were pulled into our driveway. Before we could shut it off it died. It won't turn over, although it has power. I just put in a new battery over the summer. Can it be diagnosed without turning over? I'm afraid finding out what's wrong will be more expensive than the fix. I've only had her for a year. I'm thinking of selling her for parts, but if she can be fixed, I want her fixed.


----------

